# Where can we buy prohormones?



## Mike141 (Jan 20, 2005)

I thought that the ban was not going into effect until 1/22.  Is there anywhere we can purchase these products now?  Thanks


----------



## Arnold (Jan 20, 2005)

It goes into effect today, January 20.


----------



## Stu (Jan 20, 2005)

Mike141 said:
			
		

> I thought that the ban was not going into effect until 1/22.  Is there anywhere we can purchase these products now?  Thanks



you can still get them from england if you want to pay shipping and are willing to risk customs. should be okay packages are fairly discrete


----------



## Witmaster (Jan 20, 2005)

ok So.....

Since Prohormones are now illegal, is it now considered a no-no to ask for sources on the board?  I realize this seems petty seeing as just this past week we were all cross-loading and horse trading every PH under the sun by the ton but we need to be cognizant of the law and liability.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 20, 2005)

well, I do not view this as a "source post", it's more of a "I waited til the last minute and did not do my research, am I screwed now?" post.


----------



## Mike141 (Jan 20, 2005)

nope, just looking to add to my stock.  thanks for the replys


----------



## DOMS (Jan 20, 2005)

Since I've started purchasing steroids I've learned one very important thing: _never buy steroids from the DEA_.


----------



## crazy_enough (Jan 20, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> Since I've started purchasing steroids I've learned one very important thing: _never buy steroids from the DEA_.


than again u could learn much from sharing a cell with Flex Wheeler!!


----------



## Arnold (Jan 20, 2005)

Mike141 said:
			
		

> nope, just looking to add to my stock.  thanks for the replys



well, BN had a countdown timer on the front page of their website for the last 2 months.


----------



## Witmaster (Jan 20, 2005)

Crazy E makes a good point


----------



## DOMS (Jan 20, 2005)

crazy_enough said:
			
		

> than again u could learn much from sharing a cell with Flex Wheeler!!


 It sound as if I've missed a good story.  Care to share?


----------



## simbh (Jan 20, 2005)

A lot of places will still sell them illegally in the usa. Just make a search on google... Prohormone store or something like that. If I found a good 7-8 sources in canada even if it has been illegal for a while, I'm sure you will find some in the us of a.


----------



## ZECH (Jan 20, 2005)

Mike141 said:
			
		

> I thought that the ban was not going into effect until 1/22.  Is there anywhere we can purchase these products now?  Thanks


You must want to go to jail?


----------



## Arnold (Jan 20, 2005)

simbh said:
			
		

> A lot of places will still sell them illegally in the usa. Just make a search on google... Prohormone store or something like that. If I found a good 7-8 sources in canada even if it has been illegal for a while, I'm sure you will find some in the us of a.



yeah, but now they are legally classified as anabolic steroids, a class III drug, a felony to posess with out an Rx, you would be better off trying to buy "real" steroids, the penalty is the same.


----------



## crazy_enough (Jan 20, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> It sound as if I've missed a good story. Care to share?


Well not really, but the DEA were pretty much questioning him as he was falling asleep for surgery!!! A little more and they would have stood in the recovery room waiting for him to wake up!!! They've been up his ass every since.


----------



## redspy (Jan 20, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> yeah, but now they are legally classified as anabolic steroids, a class III drug, a felony to posess with out an Rx, you would be better off trying to buy "real" steroids, the penalty is the same.


Very true.  Most AAS prosecutions are actually at the state level though, unless it's a major bust and the feds get involved.


----------



## milwood (Jan 20, 2005)

Post Ban Era Newsflash! 
  if you live in the city, you might find some down on the street corner. Just look out for the narcs. A dime bag of M1T might give you 10-20mg. 50mg if it's Gaspari. I think you can get a teener of M5 powder for like $50...


----------



## Arnold (Jan 20, 2005)

redspy said:
			
		

> Most AAS prosecutions are actually at the state level though, unless it's a major bust and the feds get involved.



why does that matter?


----------



## redspy (Jan 20, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> why does that matter?


Because state laws and scheduling very considerably with regard to AAS. In some states possession is a misdemeanor, some it's a high level felony. In some states HCG is scheduled, in some it isn't.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 20, 2005)

redspy said:
			
		

> Because state laws and scheduling very considerably with regard to AAS. In some states possession is a misdemeanor, some it's a high level felony. In some states HCG is scheduled, in some it isn't.



I thought that is was a felony to posess a class III scheduled drug (without an Rx) in all states?


----------



## thatguy (Jan 20, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> I thought that is was a felony to posess a class III scheduled drug (without an Rx) in all states?


I thought the same thing.


----------



## redspy (Jan 20, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> I thought that is was a felony to posess a class III scheduled drug (without an Rx) in all states?


That's the federal stance, but at the state level punishment can vary considerably. Like I said most AAS cases go to trial in state courts. If the case is big enough and the DEA, postal inspectors or feds get involved will probably be heard in a federal court.  Plea bargains also have a big impact on punishment too.

In CA for example possession of a small quantity of AAS is generally a misdemeanor at the state level (assuming you have no prior convictions and are cooperative etc etc). Possession of large quantities with intent of distribution is a felony in CA. 

At the back of Rick Collins' Legal Muscle book it has a breakdown of all state AAS legislation. I don't have the book with me but from memory CO is a strict state regarding AAS.


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 20, 2005)

Redspy is right on the money. It varies a lot depending on state laws. Legal Muscle breaks it down well. Many possession charges end up being misdemeanors (or thrown out if you narc).


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 20, 2005)

But say you were caught with a package that crossed state lines or if you drove across state lines with some gear, wouldn't that automatically make it a federal case?


----------



## redspy (Jan 21, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> But say you were caught with a package that crossed state lines or if you drove across state lines with some gear, wouldn't that automatically make it a federal case?


There is a case like this in the Legal Muscle book.  I don't recall the outcome, I'll check the book over the weekend.


----------



## crimsondestinyx (Jan 21, 2005)

Hey, i know where you can get some......from that shady guy in the black trench coat and hat int he back alley.


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 22, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> But say you were caught with a package that crossed state lines or if you drove across state lines with some gear, wouldn't that automatically make it a federal case?


Yes, taking a scheduled drug (without a prescription) across state lines is considered trafficking, and the feds could pick it up if they wanted. Even if it was one Valium.


----------



## MTN WARRIOR (Jan 23, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> yeah, but now they are legally classified as anabolic steroids, a class III drug, a felony to posess with out an Rx, you would be better off trying to buy "real" steroids, the penalty is the same.



Technical question Robert..  ARe they classified "AS" anabolic steroids, or "LIKE" anabolic steroids?  In other words, are they still classified as prohormones (not including 1T/M1t) and just scheduled the same for legal reasons?  Because they can't change what they are scientifically called can they?  A prohormone is still not a steroid scientifically right? OR does our government defy and define science?


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 23, 2005)

MTN WARRIOR said:
			
		

> Technical question Robert.. ARe they classified "AS" anabolic steroids, or "LIKE" anabolic steroids? In other words, are they still classified as prohormones (not including 1T/M1t) and just scheduled the same for legal reasons? Because they can't change what they are scientifically called can they? A prohormone is still not a steroid scientifically right? OR does our government defy and define science?


 They are classified the same as AAS by law, but pro-hormones are not called steroids now. They have to be converted into a useable hormone by your body while steroids do not.


----------



## NavedAnabolic (Oct 21, 2010)

Prohormones are used mainly by athletes looking to increase size,   strength, endurance, reduce recovery time or add lean body mass. They   are most often used for increasing muscle mass or reducing body fat   levels. Life extension groups are also increasingly using prohormones as   a means of hormone replacement therapy, as an alternative to   prescription drug use. The use of prohormones has become popular among  bodybuilders, since the  effects can be similar (though normally much  less drastic) to those  achieved through the use of synthetic anabolic  steroids, including gains  in muscular strength and hypertrophy. There  are currently many  companies manufacturing prohormone products for this  purpose.


----------



## dsc123 (Oct 21, 2010)

What sites are worth ordering from in the uk?


----------



## blergs. (Oct 21, 2010)

maybe not from the uk but i rec Orbit or mrsupps


----------



## OutWhey (Oct 21, 2010)

blergs. said:


> maybe not from the uk but i rec Orbit or mrsupps


 Love those guys


----------



## unclem (Oct 21, 2010)

theres usa domestic sites still selling good ph, just google it and do some research.


----------



## M-Rods (Nov 10, 2010)

Holy shit, digging up a 5 yr old thread!!!!!  I see how well the ban has worked lolololol, ya still places to get them for now, Mr.supps and Orbit


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Nov 10, 2010)

M-Rods said:


> Holy shit, digging up a 5 yr old thread!!!!!  I see how well the ban has worked lolololol, ya still places to get them for now, Mr.supps and Orbit


----------



## OutWhey (Nov 11, 2010)

M-Rods said:


> Holy shit, digging up a 5 yr old thread!!!!! I see how well the ban has worked lolololol, ya still places to get them for now, Mr.supps and Orbit


 Can you say....
Malicious Mass and Monsterdrol?    Hardcore PH's


----------



## silverreaper9 (Nov 11, 2010)

Conrad415 said:


> Can you say....
> Malicious Mass and Monsterdrol? Hardcore PH's


 
are these really good ??


----------



## M-Rods (Nov 15, 2010)

cavtrooper96 said:


>


----------

